# How is everyone?



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

How is everyone? How are your chickens? (Funny question) hope the weather is doing ok where ever ya'll are! It's cold and might snow!! Enjoy the weekend


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello, all fine here, had a nice sunny day so the chickens had a nice dust bath today, and i had a good clean up of the coop


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Always fun when cleaning the coop!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ahhh yes, the wonderful weekend chore - cleaning the coop. On my list for today yet. Fresh wood ashes for the run after its raked clean. The girls aways love a fresh pile of fine ash to roll in.  Sun is out nice and bright but the North wind is wicked cold. Occasional snow flurry just to remind me its still winter.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hahaha yes! It's cold here and rainy, snow might come!! Any snow coming your way?


----------

